# Necron Overlord problem



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Right, so last saturday I pre-order the necron overlord model and today I got it, no one else had it so I didn't notice a problem till 5 minutes ago when I sat down to paint it, namely there's a giant hole here.








Is that supposed to be there and am I missing a part or is it a giant miscast?


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Hey, yes it’s where the other gold thing goes you got circled. Check out my overlord and you see it’s the same.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

KK I found out I was missing a Piece on the sprue DOH! Please close this thread.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Never it shall stay open until the death of all 40k as a eternal testimony to your shame!


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

Shame On You


----------



## Wolfbane (Oct 22, 2011)

Bump for eternal shame


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

It looked like flashing....Not my fault.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

aboytervigon said:


> It looked like flashing....Not my fault.


Thats what she said.

Shame on you mate.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

aboytervigon said:


> It looked like flashing....Not my fault.


You disgust me, go, you may never play necrons, ever.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

mcmuffin said:


> You disgust me, go, you may never play necrons, ever.


...But any idiot can play necrons with there new book...Its point and shoot or stand there and shoot\wait to be charged then win.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

aboytervigon said:


> It looked like flashing....Not my fault.


Yeah man, I had a lot of WTF is that suppose to be moments with building my overlord mini. I actually had 2 holes almost that big on his leg that I had to fill in with GS. I counted 16 air bubbles in mine, maybe more because there are some holes that are suppose to be in the mini so I gave up trying to distinguish them.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Shame bump.

My new friend bought Trazyn the Infinite and there was a massive hole going through his shoulder, so he got it replaced.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Azkaellon said:


> ...But any idiot can play necrons with there new book...Its point and shoot or stand there and shootwait to be charged then win.


not quite, they aren't GK. I can see some major fail lists being created. They still require a bit of finesse to use, unlike power armour, where the motto is, shoot, then shoot then shoot then charge. They aren't the same glass hammer that DE are, but they are still quite tricky to get right.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Death to the silver refrigerators, long like the Egyptian space terminators!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> ...long like the Egyptian space terminators!


Excellent; more love for the Thousand Sons.:grin:


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Azkaellon said:


> ...But any idiot can play necrons with there new book...Its point and shoot or stand there and shootwait to be charged then win.


You're implying the same could not be said for every other single army out there? The only ones I can think of that can't do that are the Tau and Eldar and that's because if they get charged they get ground up into blue paste or pointy elf eared fairy dust respectively. unish:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

My Overlord was missing the lower half of his torso. His cape was full of resin bubbles, there were parts of the mold stuck in every little cranny and his leg was misshapen. 

The rest of the batch my store received was no better. I had the model replaced with another from the range, updating my traditional necron lord instead. 


Also, shame bump.


----------

